# 12v Spotlight with battery cable clip ends



## Bpruitt (Apr 13, 2014)

Where do you find such a thing? Every one I see has a power outlet end.


----------



## sparky (Apr 13, 2014)

cut the end off and solder battery clips on it


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Or ... buy a 12 v outlet and put clips on the end of it ... have it both ways ... 

You can get 12 v outlet at most any auto parts store ... solder the ground wire to the outside  metal shell and connect the hot wire to the center lug... heat shrink or wrap it good with electric tape ... been using one for years off my boat battery to charge my cell phone or run other devices that have plug ends ...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Use wire large enough to carry the load ... you can buy outlets with clips already made ... but many of them use small wire that can't carry much of a load ... you can also wire in a fuse if you wish...


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 13, 2014)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Use wire large enough to carry the load ... you can buy outlets with clips already made ... but many of them use small wire that can't carry much of a load ... you can also wire in a fuse if you wish...



Thanks,I was trying to get out having to adapt and make stuff since all I want is a 12v spotlight to go to a 12v battery and was gonna buy a brand new light.May have too though.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2014)

This is what I use when I gator hunt. you can get them at walmart for abou $8  Also since I am on a boat and dont want it to get wet I wrap it withsyran wrap to water proof it. 

http://www.amazon.com/VOLT-BATTERY-CLIP-POWER-OUTLET/dp/B0097E2ML0


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2014)

or maybe this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LightForce-...-alligator-clips-/181196220119#ht_5902wt_1124


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 13, 2014)

mattech said:


> or maybe this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LightForce-...-alligator-clips-/181196220119#ht_5902wt_1124



That's what I need,sorta large but ya can't ever see better than ya need too.Thanks!


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the adapter clip too,I never saw one before.You can find all kinds of lights for that,its hard to find the clip type.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 15, 2014)

You can find the adapters like Mattech linked to... just make sure they have wires big enough to pull the load from the light or what ever you need to connect to them ... we "use to" use aircraft landing lamps to "search" for objects ... they will melt "smaller" wires !!


----------

